# Brushing Around the Eyes?



## Olive'smom (Nov 21, 2012)

Hi there! I'm new here to the forums and just got my puppy Olive a couple of weeks ago. I've been lurking for a while but I think you guys might be able to help me with an issue I'm having. My pup Olive (about 9 weeks) is really resisting my efforts to brush the fur around his eyes. In fact, he's pretty resistant to all my brushing efforts. When I try to go at the area near his eyes with a fine tooth puppy comb (to remove yucky crumblies and things)he can't stand to have the comb near his face. I've tried feeding him his favorite treats while I do it, but even if he's in the middle of digging in my hand for the treats, he'll still move his face away when I try to comb him. Any words of wisdom?
Thanks!
Hannah


----------



## Dory (Jan 4, 2012)

Patience, short sessions, lots of treats, and a lot of sweet talking  Quincy is seven months old and still doesn't really LIKE to be brushed, but he tolerates it. I've learned to find a time when he's relaxed and it seems easier for both of us. Oh, and I sing nursery rhymes when he gets me frustrated  Who can get mad when they're singing Mary had a little lamb?
Re: the eye boogers. Try wetting them with a warm cloth and then using the comb. It might not pull as much.

Welcome! We need pictures of Olive.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

he's 9 weeks old and you've already had him for a couple of WEEKS???

Anywho, gently hold his muzzle from the top and quickly comb out the yuck, he is still really, REALLY young, it will take him some time, but he will come to tolerate it and know that it is "not an option" to not do it ...


----------



## Olive'smom (Nov 21, 2012)

Actually 10 weeks. Math is not my forte  thanks for the advice guys!


----------



## Ewokpup (Nov 3, 2012)

Bama was not a fan of brushes or combs at first. She would try to grab them from me and chew on them. I'm not sure if she saw it as a new you, or as an annoying thing she needed to teach a lesson to. ;-) I found that having something to chew on was a big help when getting her used to the brush. 
Around her eyes I mostly use eye wipes and my fingers.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

I never tried to comb around the eyes at that age . I never really even got their head wet when I gave a bath. I was worried about their ears. I guess I was lucky because they never had bad eye buggers. When I did start washing their face and head I used a wash cloth with hardly any soap so I could rinse good with just the wash cloth. When I finally did start combing it was always after a bath and I just hold their nose so they wont wiggle.


----------



## riverlogic (Mar 1, 2012)

Hi Hannah, My pup's about a week older than yours I think.
I've been doing Fia's eyes when she's cuddled up with me on the couch at night. She's not overly fond of having her eyes combed, but I speak very gently to her, put one hand on her forehead, and use a fine comb for her face. She's relaxed and cozy, and might get up and move to a different spot. I'll give her a minute to get cozy again and then finish combing. The whole session's very brief, to get her accustomed to it, and to get her used to the idea that it's not unpleasant. It's also unavoidable. lol. 
Michelle


----------

